# ECU failure. Engine & Gearbox.



## jackeen (Dec 14, 2007)

The ECU on an 'R' reg. Ford Transit, 2.5ltr. Turbo diesel - 100swb engine has failed. Where can I get one & does anybody know of problems with the ECU on this engine?
jackeen


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I had a ecu fail not on the vehicle you have, but the head lights came on the radio started but was able to turn over the engine but would not start.... Luckly I took the battery off, left it off for a while returned and reconnected the battery and the ecu started up and has been fine since... Might be worth a try.... eBay is the place to get a replacement if needed.... Good luck


----------



## Mandale (May 18, 2011)

You may be able to have the ECU repaired for less than a new one. You could try your local garage and see if they have a company that repairs these items.
If you struggle our local garage does have them repaired by a company, I think this company is in South Yorkshire. The garage is called Globe Motors, in Keighley, West Yorkshire. Speak to Mark and explain that Danny from Mandale has given you his details and he may give you the ECU repair companies number. 

Most ECU’s fail at some point. The main problem is that they are sensitive to voltage spikes, like the ones generated by the vehicle alternator or things like battery chargers. There is probably no common fault on this particular ECU type.


----------



## munchie (Jun 21, 2011)

Whichever option you choose to take before you refit the engine ecu remove and clean up all engine/body earth points that you can see as the spiking of ecu could have been caused by poor earthing to the ecu and would hate for you to have a repeat of fault after investing money in fixing defect without possibly fixing root cause.


----------

